# Hot Chicks With... Toilets, FTW



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Let the games begin


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this is an awesome idea for a thread.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Nick G said:


> this is an awesome idea for a thread.


You are one sick puppy














































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

non of those women have proper equipement....bikini's


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AS fan said:


> non of those women have proper equipement....bikini's


yeah, agree.

and if wanting to see hot chicks in bikinis doing mundane things makes me sick, then i dont want to be cured!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you tell'm Nick!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

AS fan said:


> non of those women have proper equipement....bikini's






























and....

oh baby!!!

















LOL


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

EZ... you're too much!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

mmm poka dots...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

EZmoney said:


> oh baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon pal, look inside the toilet.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

@ the one who did a split. "come on gotta keep your chin up"


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

quazi related note to this thread...

in college i dated this girl and the relationship was winding out for me. but i didnt have a solid reason to dump her and was searching for one..... so i tried to get her to give me a blumpkin.... i wouldnt have actually let her, but if she went for it, then i knew i couldnt respect her enough to date her anymore. she wouldnt go for it though.

but then i found out she cheated on me, so i did what any self respecting man would do .... acted like i forgave her, hit it once more, and then bounced for good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I know these chicks aren't exactly "Plunging" toilets... but it's in the same category...

And I couldn't resist...

(Especially the blonde that's squatting backward...!)


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

me likey like, pman! hahaha

maybe we should change the title to "Hot Chicks With Toilets FTW"...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

EZmoney said:


> me likey like, pman! hahaha
> 
> *maybe we should change the title to "Hot Chicks With Toilets FTW"...*








































Keep 'em comin!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

you guys are crazy


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea we are all sick bastards but what the hell gotta live a little keep the cuties coming lol


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

This is gd man!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That top one on this page is just too smokin' for words!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Ya gotta love it when a female member posts one!









Here's a few more:


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very DIRTY...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ok just say no to pants wetting Pman you was doing so good


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Genesis8 said:


> ok just say no to pants wetting Pman you was doing so good


Oh man, you don't find that hot?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I love the ones where the girls are plunging the toilets, because it must mean they take some freakin monster dumps


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


>


Armand you toilet seat sniffing mexican :laugh:


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> ok just say no to pants wetting Pman you was doing so good


Oh man, you don't find that hot?
[/quote]

toilets+hott girls/ bikinis = epic win...just say no to pissing themselves lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I REALLY should get back to work... but this is kinda addicting...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is wrong on so many levels


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

LMAO last one is classic!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG best thread ever!!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

This has to be the most original thread idea ever. But i don't find anything arousing about chicks unclogging a sh*t filled toilet. Or taking a pee. Well unless she was peeing on me. That's hot. Well actually warm come to think of it.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

LOON said:


>


Armand you toilet seat sniffing mexican :laugh:
[/quote]

Well I would actually sniff everything that cutie lays her butt on mate, she's to damn hot!!!!!...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ You are going to have to sniff Trigger lovers Junk then.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm disgusted yet strangely aroused at the same time :laugh:


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh:







:laugh: Well with some exceptions mate....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah some of them are not that easy on the eyes


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, I'll play.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick G said:


> quazi related note to this thread...
> 
> in college i dated this girl and the relationship was winding out for me. but i didnt have a solid reason to dump her and was searching for one..... so i tried to get her to give me a blumpkin.... i wouldnt have actually let her, but if she went for it, then i knew i couldnt respect her enough to date her anymore. she wouldnt go for it though.
> 
> but then i found out she cheated on me, *so i did what any self respecting man would do .... acted like i forgave her, hit it once more, and then bounced for good.*












On another note, this thread is absolutely disgusting...yet I can't look away lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

And....


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

very dirty..... dirty has never been so hot......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey BNKK mate this is for you!!.








:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys are fucked up. But funny.








One of the great mysteries of life: Why are there so many pictures of chicks sitting on the toilet on the internet?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


>


You can almost see snatch in this one...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ksls said:


> This thread is wrong on so many levels


I agree... you guys are so juevenile and should be ashamed for allowing this page to continue....

oh, and btw MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Great idea for a thread.... as long as we dont have to see women actually pissing their pants.... PMAN!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

this thread is a epic win theres pissing and shitting everywhere!!! continue. yes to bikini's lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ If that one keeps getting posted, Armand is gonna have a freakin' attack of some sort!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> You guys are fucked up. But funny.:laugh:
> One of the great mysteries of life: *Why are there so many pictures of chicks sitting on the toilet on the internet?!*


im wondering the same thing.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ If that one keeps getting posted, Armand is gonna have a freakin' attack of some sort!


too late he died lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

This pic makes no sense.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

View attachment 189813


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

maknwar said:


> View attachment 189813


GTFO


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Can someone please embed this


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Can someone please embed this


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sexy but funny


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Here we go..... Strange how I found these so easily lol..


































Sorry no plungers lol...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ If that one keeps getting posted, Armand is gonna have a freakin' attack of some sort!


Yeah partner I have had to go to the bathroom several times today.......


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

my how this thread took off.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

These two are the hottest so far IMO:

(Why that second one didn't post right is beyond me...)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i vote this thread be closed asap lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i vote this thread be closed asap lol


i vote you off the internet lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Peace, YO!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Does this count?

Hot Chick_(en)_ on the Toilet


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no girls! no beuno! EZ


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

View attachment 189827

View attachment 189825

View attachment 189822

View attachment 189824

View attachment 189823

View attachment 189826

View attachment 189828


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Just when you think PFury can't get any weirder........ Any votes on the next fetish?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Just when you think PFury can't get any weirder........ Any votes on the next fetish?


scat.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Jap scat, or Bestiality stuff. Probably having to do with fish.......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Jap scat, or Bestiality stuff. Probably having to do with fish.......


Hahahaha, that would be too much for me dude...

I giive yo an idea to start a therad:

*HOT CHICK KISSING!!!!!.*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































 ME LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Armand_caribe said:


> Jap scat, or Bestiality stuff. Probably having to do with fish.......


Hahahaha, that would be too much for me dude...

I giive yo an idea to start a therad:

*HOT CHICK KISSING!!!!!.*

[/quote]
Start a separate thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

What about chicks that didnt make it to the urinal?

View attachment 189833


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

or what about squid and chicks?

View attachment 189834


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Lets keep this thread tasteful and stick to broads on pissers.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Lets keep this thread tasteful and stick to broads on pissers.


good man good man


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

AS fan said:


> Lets keep this thread tasteful and stick to broads on pissers.


good man good man








[/quote]
Absolutely!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Pppfffffffffttttttttt!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

EZmoney said:


> Peace, YO!


Jesus man this is hot chicks with toilets not meatloaf passing stool

View attachment 189836


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hawt girls I try to not imagine them Pooping or Peeing! Keep the poop and pee away!!!!

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap Oooooooooo Megan Fox fap fap fap

/I wonder how she looks taking a dump ?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> hawt girls I try to not imagine them Pooping or Peeing! Keep the poop and pee away!!!!
> 
> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap Oooooooooo Megan Fox fap fap fap
> 
> ...


Gawdammit!!! My day was going so good and then I find out I agree with SYM!!!

FUUUUFUUUUUUUUFUUFUUUUUFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> Jap scat, or Bestiality stuff. Probably having to do with fish.......


Hahahaha, that would be too much for me dude...

I giive yo an idea to start a therad:

*HOT CHICK KISSING!!!!!.*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































ME LIKE IT!!!!
[/quote]

Come on Armand!!, if you dont make the damn thread then i will.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well somebody start it... I'm acquiring contributions as we speak.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Done although hot chicks kissing is the wrong thread title i feel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pppffffffffffffffttttt! Pfff Pfff SPLASH!*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll be glad when this page is done so I don't have to see that nasty-ass octopus/jap chick pic right up top when I click on here.

And that last one with the fugly chick and the turd in the toilet is just tooooooo disgusting...


----------

